
Visualising the Volume of a Sphere - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ConsideringASphere.html?HN_20180530a
======
ColinWright
I submitted an earlier version of this a little while ago, but it's changed,
and since it got no attention first time round I thought I'd try again.

~~~
ColinWright
Well, no attention this time either. A little disappointing, but reality
bites.

Maybe next time.

